# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  حل مشكلة Contact Service لفئة BB5 على التورنادو بالتفصيل ( صور)

## bodr41

*حل مشكلة Contact Service لفئة bb5 على التورنادو بالتفصيل           *     *تنبيه : ينصح الاخوة المبتدئين في مجال السوفتوير القيام بعمل نسخة احتياطية  (backup) قبل البدء سوفتوير لتفادي مشاكل فقدان السيريال ومنطقة السيكورتي*  *Rd Cert :* *لاخد نسخة احتاطية عن الرقم التسلسلي Imei* Rd PM : *لاخد نسخة احتياطية عن كافة بيانات الشبكة  وقفل الشبكة للجهاز.* BK.308 : *هو لأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من حماية السيم كارد ولا دخل لها بالرقم التسلسلي*       bodr41

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على الشرح المفيد*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

موضوع عملاق حبيبى
100شكر مثبت لأهمية الشرح  ++
+

----------


## salinas

*شكرا لك على الشرح المفيد*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ricouu

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## ABDELLAH65

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## امير الصمت

الف شكر يا غالى موضوع اكتر من رائع

----------


## rafanachi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## reaab25

مشكووووووروووووووور أخي الحبيب على المشاركة القيمة

----------


## ابومازن فون

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ighdriss

*شكرا لك على الشرح المفيد*

----------


## bassir2012

شكرا لك على الشرح

----------


## ستارالعراق

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شرح رئع شكراا اخي و بارك الله فيك

----------


## yasir1000

مشكور حبيبنا

----------


## R'afat

شرح مميز بارك الله بك

----------


## علي 1974

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم.*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم*  *موضوع تستحق عليه كل التحية والتقدير*  *ان شاء الله ستواصل ابداعك بارك الله فيك*  *في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*

----------


## علي 1974

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم .*

----------


## karimm

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

